# wag mo ako pag madaliin dahil di ko naman...



## MickyS

...wag mo ako pag madaliin dahil di ko naman alam gagawin ko dito nag papaturo na nga lang ehh ok

I know she is complaining about being rushed, but I'd like a more accurate translation of the entire fragment, if possible.

Thanks in advance...

MickyS


----------



## sai611

Don't put me in a hurry because i don't know what to do here, i'm trying to ask for help ok.

This is the translation..


----------



## MickyS

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## sai611

MickyS said:


> Thanks for the assistance.


 

no prob...


----------

